# Re-doing an Old Marbles Bowie



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 4, 2016)

Here is one I am starting this weekend, it was a Marbles, the steel was separating along the top of the spline back for about an inch....so I took it down and reshaped the tip .... going to put elk antler on her...I have a side of cow leather coming in Monday for the sheath...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 4, 2016)

the etching looks really deep in the pic but it is the way the pic looks the etching is smooth as glass...


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 4, 2016)

Jack, is that the reworked "After" pic or the "Before" picture?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 4, 2016)

Hahahaha...does it look that bad? LOL...the pic is bad....I made the guard out of some brass stock, it is like the same on my earlier Toothpick, I had to grind down an 1/8" off the spline back....maybe I'll leave it polished instead of etching?


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 4, 2016)

Not bad at all! Just wondering what the difference was, in shape/size, between before and after!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 14, 2016)

Been staying in for a while because i got too hot in the shop and been ill, so I was thinking about the knives I was working on....and decided to post up a pic of these two...the Tanto is an old blank I bought a few years back ...did some hollow grinding on it thinned it somewhat then sharpened all the cutting edges and cut the saw teeth on top. Acid dipped it to get the grey color and placed some snakewood on it. the bottom one is the old Marbles Bowie in Damascus got it looking pretty good did a lot of touchup on the spline and then extended the handle with a 1 - 1/2" length of 1/4-20tpi all thread to put the elk antler handles on it. then made the sheath out of cow hide leather...these have been sitting in the den for a while but thought I would share them

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

I like both of them but that Bowie came out sweet! !!!!


----------

